# 1940 Schwinn Superior Racer .............. Ebay



## GTs58 (Feb 2, 2021)

This is what I call a Sweet Piece. http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=154316664912















*And here is Bobs for a price reference.*

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1938-schwinn-superior-track-bike.162938/


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 2, 2021)

That's Paramount money!


----------



## kccomet (Feb 3, 2021)

that's a great bike, and the early superiors are a lot harder to come by than the paramount. I don't usually like to question someone's pricing, but I think he's asking double what the bikes worth, just my opinion.


----------



## hzqw2l (Feb 3, 2021)

Nice bike.

There is a Best Offer button on the listing...

And he states it's on consignment so shoot for the moon.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 3, 2021)

as they say it is simpler to lower the price than it is to raise it after a sale.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 3, 2021)

Fabulous!


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 3, 2021)

I think these are Rarer than a paramount 
This looks like a nice original & complete bike. I’d est 2500-3000 value.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 3, 2021)

detroitbike said:


> I think these are Rarer than a paramount
> This looks like a nice original & complete bike. I’d est 2500-3000 value.




I agree that they are much rarer than a Paramount. And the frame size would definitely create a price variation. The one Bob sold was a small frame and just about as nice and this one is a large frame.


----------



## 2000ITR (May 14, 2021)

When I saw this I was interested right off the bat...sent the consignor a basic question about the condition of the wheels...never got a reply (I guess they are busy folks). Anyway, coming here and getting more information I see now that the BIN now pricing is probably a little optimistic....this is a great place to learn!

Joe


----------



## GTs58 (May 29, 2021)

Updated listing and new lower price. Anyone else watching this piece get the discounted offer? 









						23" 1940 Schwinn Superior Track Racer Serial B2614 - Torrington #5 Dural Brooks  | eBay
					

We believe the bars, stem, wheels, crankset, headset and bottom bracket to be original. Dural Schwinn adjustable Major Taylor style stem. Fairbanks Wood Rims laced to Dural Small Flange Hubs. Consigning for the grandson of the original owner!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## IngoMike (May 29, 2021)

That is a nice ride! I am searching for the $ now.....


----------

